# Cheapo MP3 player malfunction



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
This is for those who bought the MP3 players in the recent group buy. I found that one of the players I have has a non-functioning "Volume Up" button. This means if you turn down the volume on the player, you won't be able to bring it back up. The problem is a faulty tactile switch on the board. I found the contacts that will bypass the switch and get the volume back to full. Let me know if any of you ran into this problem, and I'll post a pic showing what you need to do to get the thing working again.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Otaku. I'll check out my 3 players when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a PDF detailing the way to get past a malfunctioning Volume Up button. This may not fix your problem, but if your player doesn't react when the Volume Up button is pressed then this should help.


----------

